# Doeling not shedding?



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My 3 month old spanish kiko doeling hasn't even begun to shed her winter coat. Normally I would just say fine and let her do her own thing, but every single other goat I have has shed their coat since it has ranged from 65-80 degrees for the past 4-5 weeks. She ha the thickest,curliest coat I have seen outside of fiber breeds and I'm thinking its possible she may have some fiber hiding somewhere unless thick soft curly coats are more common than I thought. :whatgoat: I'm already fairly certain both have coccidia as neither have ben gaining like I wanted. Now, she has had a big ole pot belly since I got her, and she was signed the day I got her with an ivermectin paste and again 7 days later with zimectrin gold with zero changes (i would give an injection but I can't get a needle post the hair). Can coccidia cause a pot belly or should I start the worming treatment over once I can get a spot shaved?

Also, is it possible she has a deficiency thats causing her not to shed thats just not affecting the others the same or could all these problems just come down to a parasite/coccidia problem? It's starting to worry me since my saanen doe appears to have lost at least one adult tooth, possibly 2 and I can't think of a single reason besides poor management.

all goats have acess to free choice hay and loose minerals, which was an 8% phosphorous cattle mix until my friend misheard me and picked up a copper free sheep and goat mineral which they've had for about 2 weeks. They also get 17% protein alfalfa pellets free choice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you going to go ahead and shave her? I would definitely treat her for coccidia. Also, I would copper bolus her and give her a BoSe shot if you are in a selenium deficient area. Can you take a fecal sample in to a vet? That would probably be the best thing to do if you can. 

Also, how much of the pastes have you given her? I haven't used those so I don't know what a proper dosage is.

Is the calcium 16% on your normal mineral since the phosphorus is 8%? I wouldn't be surprised if the lack of copper in the current mineral is affecting them too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She'll shed when she's ready to shed. I'd treat her for worms or cocci as needed, but if she's not panting because of her coat...she'll be fine...just let nature take its course. Since the rest of your goats have shed just fine...makes me think she is just a little different. Some of my goats shed quickly...some take awhile longer. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you tried brushing her with a shedding brush for dogs? I had a doe that was Boer, Nubian and some other unknown meat breed and she had a very thick curly white undercoat even though most of her was black. It was very suborn and I always had to brush it out every year or she would have looked a like a sheep even in the spring/summer.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

They have only been on the new mineral for a couple of weeks, I will be switching to s high selenium/high copper horse mineral next saturday and see if that doesn't help. I don't think I'm actually in a deficient area for selenium, but the hay I've been feeding might be. I'll give her a shot when I get the chance, but it would have to be after I shave a little bit off. She doesn't even have a little but of loose hair, so I may try to brush her our a but and see if that doesn't help.

For the doses, she got 2 clicks, which I think is v close to the dose for a100lb horse. Both doses were about the size of a lima bean.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Most of our goats have started shedding except a couple are taking their time. One of the does who doesn't get much fo a winter coat hasn't started to shed, the Oct bucklings have a THICK winter coat and they haven't really started to shed either. We brushed them a couple of days ago, and didn't get a whole lot out on the brush, but looking at the red boy, you can kind of tell they will start shedding soon. 
Yet, our buck, has shed most of his coat, it's just from his midsection back that is still shedding. Another doe that gets a thick coat has lost all her fuzzy undercoat, but still has the thick outer coat - eventually when she shed's she'll be dark red. 
Our Kiko doe looks ridiculous, scruffy...LOL She doesn't get the fuzzy undercoat, she gets a wiry thick coat instead, she just started shedding this week.

They are all different, so maybe she is fine, and hasn't started shedding yet because her body isn't ready. IMO it really is early for them to be shedding. I think our does didn't shed last year until sometime in April near May.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I would think it would be early too, but the 3 adults dont agree with my opinion and have no winter coat left, under or outer. It hasn't dropped below 50 even at night until last night when it dropped to 42 (barn temp stayed in the 70's), so I threw a light blanket on the saanens and let the nubian tough it out.


----------

